# Retro Game Sites?



## LukaBuka (Jul 11, 2005)

Does anyone know of specialized retro style game site that would have a large selection of remakes of old classic games? The game examples would be Alpha Ball (Arcanoid) or 

Bugatron (Galaga). I know there are a lot of games like these ones, but they seem to be scattered everywhere. It would be nice to know if there is one place to go for games like these. Not the old (abandonware) games but new ones based on the old ones. I hope I am clear.


----------

